# Eltako MS Multisensor & Wago 750-653



## griel (2 Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Eltako MS Multisensor und dieser soll an einer Wago RS485 Schnittstelle(750-653) betrieben werden.
Die RS485 hat feste Werte(RS 485/ 9600/ N/ 8/ 1) und kann nicht parametriert werden. Funktioniert das mit der Wetterstation?


Gruß Griel


----------



## uncle_tom (3 Januar 2015)

meines Wissens arbeiten die Multisensoren mit 19200 Baud - wird dann wohl nicht funktionieren.


----------



## MSB (3 Januar 2015)

Also wenn du eine wirklich einfache Lösung willst (auch unter beibehaltung der einfachen 750-653):

"http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/modbus.html?&L=2%252520and%2525205%3D6%252520union%252520select%2525200x5E5B7D7E%252520--&tx_bmproducts_pi1[product_uid]=151&cHash=fe19ea25a871480c44804862394c4616"

Die Eltako-Variante davon liest sich jetzt nicht so, als wenn das Protokoll da offen gelegt wäre.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## gravieren (3 Januar 2015)

Zudem hat Wago hat auch ein fertiges Example für die Elsner-Wetterstation.


----------



## griel (3 Januar 2015)

Preislich liegen die Wetterstation ja auch weit voneinander entfernt. Und GPS benötige ich nicht.
Würde es mit der Wago 750-653/000-006 gehen? Von der Geschwindigkeit ja, aber sonst auch? Wofür steht die 5 Byte?

Wago 750-653/000-006 RS 485/ 19200/ N/ 8/ 1/ 5 Byte


----------



## uncle_tom (4 Januar 2015)

griel schrieb:


> Wofür steht die 5 Byte?



Die Klemme hat einen Empfangspuffer von 120 Byte und einen Sendepuffer von 16 Byte.
Das steht in der Doku:

Link

Das Prozessabbild der Klemme ist jedoch "nur" 5-Byte gross.
Über das Prozessabbild wird die Klemme mit der SPS verbunden.

Wenn du jetzt Beispielsweise ein Telegramm mit 100 Byte empfangen willst, dann muß man diese 100 Byte in 5 Byte-Blöcken von der Klemme zur SPS übertragen.
Wobei pro SPS-Zyklus dann jeweils nur 5-Byte übertragen werden können. Für die 100-Byte benötigst du dann also 20 Zyklen.
D.h. die Kommunikation zur Klemme muss u.U. in einer Task mit schneller Zykluszeit programmiert sein.
Wenn du beispielsweise mit hohen Baudraten sehr große Datemengen empfangen möchtest, und es nicht schaffst die Daten schnell genug von der Klemme abzuholen, dann verlierst du Telegramme, da der Empfangspuffer der Klemme überläuft.

Die RS485 Elsner-Wetterstation hat ja ca. 60 Byte Nutzdaten.
Die normale RS485-Variante von Elsner sendet jetzt jede Sekunde diese 60-Byte.
Du brauchst jetzt also mit der 5-Byte Klemme 12 Zyklen, um diese 60-Byte einzulesen.
Diese 12-Zyklen müssen dann aber innerhalb von 1 Sekunde erledigt sein.
D.h. die Kommunikation muss in einer schnellen Taskzeit ausprogrammiert sein.

Aus diesem Grund gibt es bei Elsner ja auch eine spezielle Wago-Variante der Wetterstation.
Diese sendet nur alle 3 Sekunden ihre Werte.

Noch sicherer bist du dann mit der Modbus-Variante der Wetterstation, da du bei dieser ja die Geschwindigkeit und die Datenmenge selber in der Hand hast.


Ich würde mir eher die 750-653/003-000 anschaffen - bei dieser Klemme kann man die Schnittstellenparameter frei einstellen.

Es gibt auch noch die 750-652 - die hätte dann ein Prozessabbild von 24 bzw. 48 Byte.


----------



## griel (17 Januar 2015)

Ich habe mir die Wago 750-653/003-000 zugelegt und müsste diese noch parametrieren(19200/ N/ 8/ 1).
Unter CoDeSys finde ich da aber nichts. Geht das etwa nur über die kostenpflichtige Software WAGO-I/O-CHECK 2?


----------



## PaladurSPS (17 Januar 2015)

Hallo SPS-ler,

ich habe die *Elsner Elektronik 30146 P03/3-Modbus Wetterstation für Modbus*  und die Wago 750-653/003-000 eingebaut. Jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit wollte ich die Zeit nutzen und die Wetterstation einbinden.
Die Parameter lassen sich mit der WAGO-I/O-CHECK "3" anpassen. Doch wen ich die Parameter enspiele, zerschieße ich mir die ganze Steuerung. 

Nach der Fehlerursache bin ich auf die 3 und 5 Byte Variante aufmerksam geworden. Die Wago karte ist als *0750-0653/0003-0000#03 RS485 Interface (Adjustable), 3Bytes[VAR]* in der Steuerung angelegt, Laut Handbuch sollte es die 5 Byte Version sein. Liegt es daran, dass ich mir die Steuerung bei der Parametrierung zerschieße?  Welche Reihenfolge ist die richtige für die Anpassung?

Wäre über einen Tipp sehr erfreut. Damit meine Frauen nicht schon wieder im Dunkeln sitzen


----------



## griel (17 Januar 2015)

PaladurSPS schrieb:


> Die Parameter lassen sich mit der WAGO-I/O-CHECK "3" anpassen.



Nur mit dem Programm oder gibt´s da eine kostenlose Alternative?


----------



## PaladurSPS (17 Januar 2015)

Ist mir nicht bekannt das es Alternativen gibt. Aber da kann bestimmt ein Profi genaueres sagen. Ich habe mir die 3 er geholt, ist es auch Wert trotz des relativ hohen Preises.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (19 Februar 2015)

Hallo PladurSPS,

um den Datendurchsatz zu erhöhen, ist sicherlich die 5 Byte Variante der 750-653/003-000 zu empfehlen.

Für die Elsner Wetterstation als Modbus-Variante ist dies jedoch nicht zwingend notwendig, da die Daten zyklisch aus der Wetterstation über den Modbusmaster-Baustein abgefragt bzw. ausgelesen werden.
Für eine fehlerfreie Kommunikation ist jedoch Folgendes zu beachten: 
Wenn Du in der Steuerungskonfiguration die 3 Byte (#03) Variante angelegt hast, werden darauf aufbauend alle zusätzlich angelegten I/O Module andressiert. Wenn Du die Prozessabbildgröße mit I/O Check 3 jedoch auf 5 Byte (#05) veränderst, musst Du auch die 5 Byte (#05) Variante in der Steuerungskonfiguration einfügen, da andernfalls die weitere Adressierung der I/O Module nicht mehr passt und sich das ganze Prozessabbild verschiebt.


----------



## PaladurSPS (19 Februar 2015)

Hallo Wago::015533,

als erstes wollte ich mich für eure Entscheidung hier in Forum uns bei Arbeit zu unterstützen bedanken. Ist eine sehr zukunftweisende Entscheidung!

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass durch die Änderung direkt über Steuerungskonfiguration, keine Verschiebung stattfindet. Hatte nämlich als erstes über Steuerungskonfiguration probiert, leider mit dem selben Fehler. Probiere es gerne aber noch ein mal.  Sollten sich nicht dabei die Adressen der I/O Module, die nach der 750-653/003-000 Klemme gesteckt sind verändern?

Gruß Eddi


----------



## eloboy (20 Februar 2015)

Hallo Eddi,


Ich benutze die 750-849 als CPU
und 750-752 als RS485 Klemme an den schon jetzt fast 2Jahre der EltaKo MS hängt.
dazu noch den "FbMeteorologicalStation" Baustein.

und bis jetzt konnte ich noche keine Problme feststellen ;-).


gruß


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (20 Februar 2015)

Hallo PaladurSPS,


vielen Dank für das freundliche Feedback.

Die 750-653/003-000 besitzt im Auslieferungszustand (Default) eine Prozessabbildgröße von 3Byte (#3). In diesem Zusammenhang musst Du bezogen auf die korrekte „automatische" Adressierung der weiteren I/O Module auch die 3 Byte (#3) Variante in der Steuerungskonfiguration einfügen.
Wenn Du mir I/O Check 3 die Prozessabbildgröße auf 5 Byte (#5) in der Klemme veränderst, musst Du dementsprechend die 5 Byte (#5) Variante in der Steuerungskonfiguration einfügen.
Nur eine Veränderung in der Steuerungskonfiguration verändert nicht auch die tatsächliche Prozessabbildgröße in der Klemme. Wichtig ist, dass beide Größen identisch sind. 
Zum besseren Verständnis kannst Du die zugewiesenen Adressen der nachfolgenden I/O Module einmal mit der 3Byte (#3) und 5 Byte (#5) Variante in der Steuerungskonfiguration anschauen.


----------



## egro (20 Februar 2015)

Für alle die neu beginnen mit der Wetterstation.
Ich nehme immer die 750-652-Karte mit der Elsner P03/Modbus.

Dann einfach im Programm den FB_Weatherstation rein, Variablen konfigurieren und fertig.
Alle Parameter der Karte, werden vom Baustein automatisch eingestellt.


Habe diese Konstellation mehrfach in Betrieb.


----------



## PaladurSPS (22 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt die Wetterstation mit der Prozessabbildgröße von 3Byte  zum Laufe gebracht. Muss jetzt nur noch die Variablen vernünftig anpassen, weil in der Wetterstation kein GPS eingebaut ist.
Ein Test mit der Veränderung der Prozessabbildgröße von 3 Byte auf 5 Byte ein der Steuerungskonfiguration, ergab trotzdem eine Veränderung am Prozessabbild. Betroffen sind die Klemmen vor und nach der 750-653 Klemme.  :???:






Gruß Eddi


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (23 Februar 2015)

Hallo PaladurSPS,


es freut mich zu hören, dass die Wetterstation nun erfolgreich Daten liefert.

Um nicht noch mehr Verwirrung zu verursachen einen abschließenden Satz.
Deine beiden Screenshots bezüglich der weiteren Adressierungen der restlichen Klemmen in der Steuerungskonfiguration belegen exakt meine bisherigen Erklärungen. Ich wollte damit verdeutlichen, dass wenn Du die 5 Byte (#5) Variante der 750-653/003-000 in der Steuerungskonfiguration einfügst, die Klemme jedoch (Default) auf 3 Byte (3#) parametriert ist, werden alle weiteren Klemmen falsch adressiert. Die führt dazu, dass der erste digitale Eingang dann nicht bei %IX2.0 sondern bei IX3.0 liegt obwohl bezogen auf die eigentlichen 3 Byte (3#) %IX2.0 korrekt wäre.


----------



## Anfänger30 (15 März 2015)

griel schrieb:


> ich habe einen Eltako MS Multisensor und dieser soll an einer Wago RS485 Schnittstelle(750-653) betrieben werden.
> Die RS485 hat feste Werte(RS 485/ 9600/ N/ 8/ 1) und kann nicht parametriert werden. Funktioniert das mit der Wetterstation



Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich auch damit einen ELTAKO MS an einer 750-652 zu betreiben. Hast du es schon hinbekommen?
@eloboy
Wenn du Eltako mit dem  FbMeteorologicalStation betreibst, welchen ComPort (Adresse des Eltako nutzt du hier)

Gruß


----------



## wolfi-sps (23 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Anfänger30,

läuft der Sensor von Eltako bei Dir ?
Bin auch gerade dabei - er sendet - aber wirres Zeug !

wolfi-sps


----------



## Anfänger30 (24 Dezember 2015)

Hallo wolfi-sps,

ja er läuft seit über éinem halben Jahr Problemlos. Mit welchen Klemmen arbeitest du?
Wie verhalten sich die LED´s an der seriellen Klemme?

VG


----------



## wolfi-sps (24 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Anfänger30,

ich nehme die 750-653/003, die habe ich auf 5 Byte eingestellt.
Die LED blinken abwechlungsweise. Wenn ich in den Baustein reinschaue (FbModbusWeatherStation) bekomme ich Werte, nur an den Ausgängen des Baustein kommt nichts an. Karte habe ich so eingestellt wie in den Anwendungshinweisen des Bausteins beschrieben.
Welche Klemm nimmst Du?
Bin ich da auf dem Holzweg??

Wolfi-SPS


----------



## Anfänger30 (24 Dezember 2015)

Ich nutze die 750-652. Diese habe ich auf 24Byte eingestellt. Die restlichen Einstellungen habe ich dir mal angehängt.
Ich nutze allerdings den FbMeteorologicalStation, das lief dann doch alles problemlos....


----------



## wolfi-sps (24 Dezember 2015)

Die Schnittstelle hätte ich auch.
FbMeteorologicalStation - die ist aber nicht von WAGO - Oscat?


----------



## wolfi-sps (24 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Anfänger30,

habe die lib gefunden - geht.

Danke Dir für Deinen Tipp - geht auch mit der 750-653/003.
Schöne Weihnachten - und ein guten Rutsch.

Viele Grüsse aus dem Allgäu - Schneelos ;-(((

Wolfi-SPS


----------



## Anfänger30 (24 Dezember 2015)

Super freut mich.
Falls es noch irgendwann jemanden interessiert: Der Baustein ist in der MeteorologicalStation.lib von WAGO.

Dir auch schöne Weihnachten und nen guten Start ins neue Jahr....


----------



## infeedjam (30 Januar 2016)

Hallo, 

ich versuche auch einen Eltako MS Multisensor mit einer Wago 750-652 in Betrieb zu nehmen. Ich verwende auch den FbMeteorologicalStation. Leider habe ich noch keine vernünftige Dokumentation des Bausteins gefunden, daher hier meine Frage/Probleme. Es scheint, das die RS485 Schnottstelle alle 3sec ausliest. Ich aber immer unterschiedliche Checksummen zurück bekomme, daher ein Checksum Fehler generiert wird und daher der Baustein Error 255 ausgibt. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte bzw. was ich verstellen müsste, damit ich alle 1sec aus dem Eltako Sensor lese, da er ja jede Sekunde Daten sendet oder wie ich das Problem mit der ständig ändernden Checksumme in den Griff bekomme? Leider bekomme ich auch nur Werte mit 0 aus dem Baustein ausgegeben.
Vielleicht auch noch kurz die Frage, wie xInit beschaltet werden müsste? muss dieser in einem gewissen Zyklus einen True Wert beschrieben bekommen? Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand sonst einen kurzen Programm screenshot von dem Baustein, mit einer kurzen Erklärung. Ich weiß, ist viel verlangt, aber würde gerne die Funktion vertsehen, damit der Baustein richtig in Betrieb genommen werden kann. 
Gruß
Jam


----------



## wolfi-sps (30 Januar 2016)

Hallo Jam,

so schaut  meinen Baustein aus. 

Hoffe das hilft dir.

Gehe davon aus das deine RS485 richtig eingestellt ist.

Wolfgang


----------



## sunshineboy10 (28 November 2016)

Hi

Wie weit seid ihr mit der Wetterstation von? 

Habt ihr schon ein Programm und würdet ihr es hier einstellen?

Mfg


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (5 Dezember 2016)

sunshineboy10 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie weit seid ihr mit der Wetterstation von?
> 
> ...



wolfi-sps hat doch einen  Screen zur Verfügung gestellt oder was meinst du mit Programm?


----------



## Steffen90 (15 September 2017)

Hallo

Grabe das Thema mal wieder aus.

Habe die Konstellation auch zum laufen bekommen/der Sensor sendet mir ein paar Daten, jedoch fehlen die einzelnen Helligkeitswerte der Himmelsrichtungen. Kann kurz jemand schreiben, ob der Sensor diese Werte zur Verfügung stellt, bzw diese auslesen kann?
benutze den FbMeteorologicalstation mit einem Wago 750-880 Controller und einer 750-653/003 Schnittstelle. Wind/Helligkeit allgemein, Regen, etc funktioniert alles, nur die Helligkeit der einzelnen Richtungen fehlen.

Danke euch allen schon einmal


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 September 2017)

Habe den Eltako ebenfalls an einer 750-880, allerdings eine 750-652 als serielle Schnittstelle.
Bei mir werden alle Werte angezeigt, auch Regen und Dämmerung.
Unten ein Screen
VG NSN


----------



## Steffen90 (15 September 2017)

Danke für den screenshot. Also ist "bewiesen", dass der MS die Helligkeiten/Himmelsrichtung ausgibt. Evtl. Stimmen meine Taskzeiten nicht....? habe einen 30ms Task angelegt hierfür, und nur diesen Baustein aufgerufen. Wie schauts da bei euch aus? Prozessabbildgröße+ HW Config der Klemme 24Byte.....

Danke nochmals und schonmal.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (18 September 2017)

Habe den Baustein im PLC_PRG aufgerufen, der wiederum läuft mit 10ms.
Einstellungen meiner Klemme im Anhang.
Gruß NSN


----------



## axelr81 (25 März 2019)

Hi Leute

Stehe auch vor der selben Aufgabenstellung. Ein Eltako MS mit einer Wagosteuerung auszulesen.
Bevor ich mir allerdings die benötigte Schnittstelle kaufe dacht ich schau ich doch mal in die Bibliotheken leider finde ich nirgens die Meteorologicalstation.lib.
Gibt es die in E!Cockpit nicht mehr? Oder heißt sie dort nur anders?
Wenn es die Bibliothek nicht mehr gibt wie könnte ich den MS trotzdem auslesen?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Passion4Automation (27 März 2019)

Hi Axel,

ich arbeite zwar mit Elsner WS., aber ich glaube die von dir erwähnte lib wird von Wago nicht mehr für ecockpit gepflegt. Frag am besten mal bei Wago nach. 
Unter CS 2.3 funktioniert die Lib, aber unter e Cockpit bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------

